

The Big List of Game Postmortems - from indie to AAA - speednoise
http://www.pixelprospector.com/the-big-list-of-postmortems/

======
resnamen
Here's a good developer's postmortem from Secret of Evermore. I am including
the web archive link because the original site is now hijacked by online
casino spam.

There are lots of interesting nuggets about the scripting language developed
for the game, banging against hard limits with cartridge sizes, multiple
domain-specific compression schemes, etc...

He also talks about the making of the soundtrack, which was the first project
done by the then-19 year old Jeremy Soule, who has gone on to developing the
soundtracks for big games like Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, etc.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080701132130/http://www.super-n...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080701132130/http://www.super-
nes.com/evermoreinterview.htm)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
That sounds really fascinating, but I'm having a hell of a time loading the
page. Do you know of any other way to get ahold of that postmortem? Can you
pastebin a text-only version or something?

~~~
ComputerGuru
<http://pastebin.ca/2103365>

~~~
resnamen
Thanks for that.

------
btn
For the most part, this is an incomplete index of Gamasutra's postmortem
articles. A _complete_ list of their articles can be found at:
<http://www.gamasutra.com/features/postmortem/>

~~~
jacques_chester
Quite a few of the late-90s post mortems (post morta?) were collected in a
book called _Postmortems from Game Developer_ , which I learned about from
Coding Horror.

[http://www.amazon.com/Postmortems-Game-Developer-
Developers-...](http://www.amazon.com/Postmortems-Game-Developer-Developers-
Top-Selling/dp/1578202140)

There's a kindle edition too. Recommended reading IMO.

~~~
xsmasher
Seconded. There's some technical content in the postmortems, and a lot of
practical observations on teams and project management.

